# Установка на ноутбук со сломанным lcd. нужна помощь

## BurakVP

Есть ноутбук со сломанным дисплеем, есть ли возможность установить дистр. gentoo с помощью vga output  (при загрузке он не работает...), заранее благодарен

----------

## Bircoph

Попробуй переконфигурировать SystemRescueCD (http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page) для автоматического старта sshd или иксов с нужной конфигурацией. Инструкции по настройке там есть.

Как вариант, можно снять с ноута винт, поставить на него (базовую) систему и продолжить.

А вообще, странно это всё: консоль должна дублироваться на внешний монитор.

----------

## BurakVP

Спасибо за совет, вот только я токо начинаю разбираться с линксом... разве будет ли работать ядро собранное на стационарном компе\другом ноуте, если перенести хдд?

----------

## BurakVP

Внешний монитор начинает видеть только после загрузки винды.при нажатии Fn+f4, в консоли это сочетание не работает

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *BurakVP wrote:*   

> Разве будет ли работать ядро собранное на стационарном компе\другом ноуте, если перенести хдд?

 

Если в ядре будут включены все нужные для работы на ноутбуке опции, то работать будет.

 *BurakVP wrote:*   

> Внешний монитор начинает видеть только после загрузки

 

Стоит попробовать настроить это поведение в BIOS или через BIOS. Например, у многих ноутов Toshiba есть утилита для настроики параметров BIOS прямо из ОС.

----------

